# Question Of The Week... (2021 week 15)



## ripjack13 (Apr 11, 2021)

*What do you notice in your daily lives that is affected by woodworking?*







-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too....
I create dances with me as the dancer. I make a huge profit.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 11, 2021)

Seeing all this wood/trees I need to go ask about grabbing. Or see some I would like to have in a place I can't take it from.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 11, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 11, 2021)

Woodworking brings stress relief to my daily life.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 11, 2021)

In my daily travels when I get a few moments of inactivity I always think about wood working and being in my shop and whatever project I want to work on.
Wood working is a place that I am always striving to get back to. It's my happy place and something that helps to keep me grounded. Whenever I am at work and not liking it I think about being in my shop. Work is necessary to pay the bills, wood working is necessary for my mental health. Whenever I'm not in my shop I'm always thinking of getting back in my shop. So I guess the answer is that wood working is always a part of my daily life even if it's just thinking about it. I'm always looking at trees, wood, pallets, etc. Wood working is always a part of my daily life.

Reactions: Like 5 | Great Post 2


----------



## Karl_TN (Apr 11, 2021)

Processing trees for turning blocks or firewood keeps me active, and a pleasant break from sitting in front of a computer for my day job.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DLJeffs (Apr 11, 2021)

I always take note of good craftsmanship when I see stuff made from wood. But as far as my daily life, I'd have to say every time I walk on my deck I notice how solid it is now. About two years ago a buddy and I did some repairs and modifications to it, added an intermediate support underneath, replaced all the handrails and facias, rebuilt the stairs and like I mentioned it's solid now.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 11, 2021)

I get a daily dose of sawdust in my undies.... hair and shoes.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 11, 2021)

Lately it's been interesting, I chose to be a woodworker full time for a living in mid 2013, The last few years both external and personal challenges have sometimes made it very difficult. You know it's time for a reevaluation when you wake up in the morning and doing anything in the shop is the last thing you want to do. Over the last 6-9 months I've finally gotten through some personal challenges so I finally look forward to firing up the tools and making sawdust again. One of the things I had to do was to look at the things I was doing and deciding if I really enjoyed them or if they were just another job. Once that was done, I stated looking at the other things I did enjoy doing and looked at how to incorporate woodworking into those pursuits so I could once again feel good in the shop and truly enjoy making something again.

Reactions: Like 5 | Sincere 6


----------



## sprucegum (Apr 11, 2021)

Wife following me around the house with a vacuum cleaner

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Tony (Apr 11, 2021)

Schroedc said:


> Lately it's been interesting, I chose to be a woodworker full time for a living in mid 2013, The last few years both external and personal challenges have sometimes made it very difficult. You know it's time for a reevaluation when you wake up in the morning and doing anything in the shop is the last thing you want to do. Over the last 6-9 months I've finally gotten through some personal challenges so I finally look forward to firing up the tools and making sawdust again. One of the things I had to do was to look at the things I was doing and deciding if I really enjoyed them or if they were just another job. Once that was done, I stated looking at the other things I did enjoy doing and looked at how to incorporate woodworking into those pursuits so I could once again feel good in the shop and truly enjoy making something again.


Colin, it's good to see you back here and getting back in the Shop. You're a heck of a woodworker with a wealth of knowledge, it would be a shame for all that to go by the wayside.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 7 | +Karma 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 11, 2021)

sprucegum said:


> Wife following me around the house with a vacuum cleaner


My wife says amen to that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 11, 2021)

I am in remodeling so I get to see a lot of wood work in half million dollar houses. I am always looking at trees and dreaming up ways to get out to the sawmill or carport to make a little sawdust. Even if it's just processing a primrose root ball...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jonkou (Apr 11, 2021)

The more studio time during the days, the more uncomfortable the nites becomes. A wellness mat at the lathe and bench helps but it’s getting worse as the years pass. Learned to turn over 30 yrs ago while sitting, long story short, was busted up real bad and a Bud rigged an old atlas lathe on a stand so the wheelchair fit under it, that machine did more for my rehab psychologically than all the specialists and drugs combined. That machine changed my life... for ever... mmmm gotta rethink this sitting thing. Good thread Marc.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Sincere 5


----------



## David Hill (Apr 11, 2021)

I get asked a LOT — “You still do the turning/woodworking???” But don’t retire yet!
I’ll hear that so’n so is looking for me because he’s got a tree that I might want? ( That’s how I get 90% of my wood!) All it costs is being polite and some sweat— heck most have tractors and load it on the trailer for me.
Or— I’ll get asked questions during a clinic visit about how to do woodworking things— sometimes have to redirect to take care of bizness.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gdurfey (Apr 11, 2021)

Not really sure how to answer this one. I am thinking a lot about wood as we have ordered a modular home and I want to do some special pieces for it, use reclaimed lumber, beetle kill, etc to make it a Colorado country home. Am enjoying the other posts immensely.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 12, 2021)

I’m always looking at potential projects I can possibly take on, whether for myself or others. The list is virtually endless, and I have to keep prioritizing. My biggest challenge is to find the time in the competition of life’s demands. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 13, 2021)

I have an abundance of good ideas, just not an abundance of time to do em. Retirement is looked forward to!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

